# Raw marrow bones vs cured marrow bones



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

*Stick with Raw*

Funny I saw this post after coming home with 6 nice fresh raw bones for my two. Never have any problems with them but did with the cured. Also have heard they can splinter. Not sure about that, but I stay away from them. I make mine stay outside too with lots of water. Fetch the raw!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I gave up on the smoked/cured bones since anything like that caused some sort of issue out of one end or the other. Is there somewhere you can crate him with his raw bones, or will he stay on a mat with them?

My guys get their bones in their crates, Bender gets them in the mud room.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah the benefit of living in Florida. Sorry about that one.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I gave Maggie raw bones and she got diarrhea. I give her the cured ones, no problems!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I gave up on the cured ones because no matter which ones I bought Tinkerbell could start breaking pieces off in about 10 minutes. We give her raw marrow bones now and have no problems. I give them to her frozen so they don't make a mess on the floor.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought a fleece crate pad and that's where Josie chews her bones in the house. It's easy to throw in the wash, and she learned really quickly that was the spot for her bones. I've only tried the raw bones, never the cured, they just looked icky to me for some reason. Sorry he wasn't feeling well


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I give Cocasse the cured one but he isn't a heavy duty chewer. I also keep an eye out and listen while he's eating. I also scoop out some of the marrow before giving it to him.

Rangers mom - I'd let him have it, build up to it and then once its empty freeze it with ground up raw food to keep him busy another day.

PS: whenever I am at the meat section of the grocery store and see meat/chicken cuts I otherwise wouldn't be eating I always think of you and Ranger and how much fun you would probably have buying the stuff.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmm...lots of ideas. I think I'll give the two cured ones to Blue (since he can handle them) and stick with the raw ones. I'm never as happy feeding the cured ones, since as many of you said, they can splinter a little. Plus they seem to get ranger's bed disgustingly dirty. There's spots all over that I can't vaccuum off and they didn't come off in the wash either. (This would be his new bed, of course). 

Maybe I'll get a sheet to cover his bed and let him eat his raw ones inside. He knows he has to be off the hardwood when he eats his bones so it shouldn't be too hard to get him to stay on a sheet. I hope. Sometimes when I think something is easy to teach him, he doesn't get it at all.

C's Mom - too funny! I went to two supermarkets today (one for me, one for ranger) and there was a package of an unidentified meat and someone was asking what it was. Without thinking, I piped up "That looks like a beef kidney" and it was. Blech.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

If it's to cold or wet outside Hector has his bones on a settee in the sun room which is covered with an old throw. Once he's finished it just gets chucked in the washing machine till the next time he has a bone and we cover it again. It's worked so far! He takes his breakfast carcasses here too if it's pouring with rain otherwise he take them into the garden to eat.


----------

